# Importing Car from Spain to Germany



## SPANISHEXPAT (May 11, 2015)

We have a Spanish registered car which we bought new in Spain some 8 years ago. If we move to Germany we would like to import it so would like to have some idea of the normal costs involved in this exercise.
Also although we originally had UK driving licences when we became official residents in Spain these were changed to Spanish licences very easily as they were also EU licences. Would the same be the case in Germany or would we have to take driving tests again??


----------



## Antonio95 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Cost*

Hi.

You will not have any specific "import cost" as it is used car and within EU.

You will have to register your car, get a german plate, and pay the annual tax depending on your car/engine.


You also have to pass the TUV test, which can be a problem as it is higher expectation than what we usually find in France or Spain that are a bit more permissive about...

Personally, I kept my foreign plate, and I am still insured with a french insurance (but this is on the border btween legal or not..)


Do not worry about your driving licence, this is an European one, you do not even need to change your driving licence except if you get some penalty.


----------

